# Greetings



## davidashbourne (Mar 12, 2014)

Been on here for a bit, but forgot to introduce myself!

I'm a UK based composer/sound designer and earn my bread and butter composing for a company who develop online casino games. Remember those annoying win tunes? That may have been me...

I also look out for anything else music based in my spare time. I have scored a handful of short films so far, and animated comedy shorts, and am present on a couple of music libraries. Also working on a couple of albums that I plan on self releasing. Some of my works can be heard here: http://www.soundcloud.com/davidashbourne

I also front a band you can hear here: http://www.soundcloud.com/samuelzasada

Anyways, looking forward to being a part of this great forum!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi David, welcome. Great to hear that you can earn your bread and butter by composing. My composing nowadays is hobby but i hope maybe one day that i also could make a little money out of composing. Great forum here btw, i'm also new and already found some great info!

-Ron


----------



## davidashbourne (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Ron, and welcome to you too then!

I am one lucky man having the job that I do. I've been listening to your soundcloud and what is on there is wonderful. No reason why you could not strat making a living with well composed and produced music like that, it's just about plugging away, finding the right people, and of course a bit of luck.


----------



## luke_7 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello David


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 14, 2014)

Thx for the compliment David, yeah, maybe some day...


----------

